# Squash



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I always have more squash than what my wife and I can eat. I give it away to the neighbors and co-workers but it still seems like I have a ton. What do y'all do with your squash? I would think home canning would leave you with mush. Has anyone tried blanching them whole and freezing them in a vac-pac? Are there other methods of preserving that I am missing?


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Squash pickles*

Recipezaar.com


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its amazing how much squash one can grow in a small area. Amazing. Unfortunately, we've never found a way to use it other than fresh.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Squash pickles for sure!! They taste like bread n butter pickles and they're made with squash, onions and bell pepper.

Best stuff ever.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We can squash and zuccini soup just put the squash in when you jar it up


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I try not to plant too much squash, the wife and I love it, but we'll only plant about 3 plants maybe 4 because that's about all we can eat, sometimes more if I already have someone lined up to share it with lol.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*frozen squash*

We freeze the yellow and zuccini. Cut into bite sized pieces, Blanch for 2 minutes and (we) freeze in zip-lock baggies. Just add a little water to the bag, squeeze out all the air and freeze.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I feel your pain! We have 4 plants and it's out of control..... I have no idea what we are going to do with all them besides give them away...


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did offset the planting dates on my squash so that would have enough for meals but not buckets of squash all at one time.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

locolobo said:


> We freeze the yellow and zuccini. Cut into bite sized pieces, Blanch for 2 minutes and (we) freeze in zip-lock baggies. Just add a little water to the bag, squeeze out all the air and freeze.


 We also do this, thaw add butter and steam.

My wife makes what she calls fritters: She takes the zucchini and squash and shreds (yes, long, skinny) them in a food processor. Use fresh or place in baggie and freeze. 

Thaw in a strainer, they will render a lot of liquid(good for soups). Place thawed zucchini and squash in a bowl and add an egg, salt, pepper, and a little flour to bind the mixture. Make into patties and fry till golden brown.


----------

